# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 v1.27.14. FRP remove for Huawei Spreadtrum smartphones.

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.14*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*SPREADTRUM Tab:*1. Added *Remove FRP* operation for *Huawei*:*♦ MediaPad T3 7
♦ Mediapad T2 7.0
♦ BG2-U01
♦ BG2-U03
♦ BGO-DL09
♦ BGO-L03**Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ Asus X008dc* (MT6735)
♦ *Doppio Sg40* (MT6580)
♦ *Micromax D303* (MT6572)
♦ *Tele2 maxi plus* (MT6735)
♦ *Own Smart O2* (MT6735)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## asaad wahsh

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير*

----------

